
Southwest's Seven Secrets for Success - prakash
http://www.portfolio.com/business-travel/seat-2B/2008/07/08/Why-Southwest-Succeeds
======
pmorici
This article neglects to mention that Southwest also hedged it's bets by
buying a bunch of oil back when the price was still relatively low so they are
flying on 2 dollar a gallon gas so to speak.

[http://www.bloggingstocks.com/2007/11/29/southwests-oil-
hedg...](http://www.bloggingstocks.com/2007/11/29/southwests-oil-hedge-could-
save-it-1-billion-or-more/)

hence the can undercut competitors prices until those contracts for cheap oil
run out.

~~~
prakash
They mention it on Page2.

~~~
pmorici
So they do.

